# Western Wideout for sale in Pittsburgh



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

Slightly used Western Wide-Out Snowplow for sale. 

Snow plow had infrequent use, still has original cutting edges and is in great condition. Fresh service including fluid change and valve calibration from local Western snow plow service shop. 

Includes:
• 8-10’ Western Wide Out Snow Plow. 
• Plow Side UltraMount System. 
• Cast Iron Shoe Kit.

$4500.


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

SOLD! Please delete.


----------

